# Lightfair 2017 in Philly next week



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)

i would totaly go but dont have the money right now. it looks neat to go. if i go ill only be doing the exhibit only for oneday 



MikeFL said:


> Anyone going to Lightfair in Philly next week?
> If anyone from here goes I'll buy you a drink at the bar.
> Trade show & conference May 9-11.
> PA Convention Center in downtown Philly right off I-95.
> ...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

With a .edu e-mail address you can get a free student pass.
Phone a friend if you don't have one.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Been to the Philly one, and the Vegas one. Vegas is better.

A lot better.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Helmut said:


> Been to the Philly one, and the Vegas one. Vegas is better.
> 
> A lot better.


Vegas is more focused on conventions.
We call them show calls.
The electricians that do this work are called show girls.
Not uncommon for a convention call requesting 100's of JWs over a few days. Some of the booths take a ton of power and 100+ drops.


----------

